# Loading a steer with a broken leg



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with loading a steer with a broken rear leg? I have a 700 lb steer that broke its rear leg around the knee area several months ago. It is crooked and the steer cannot put weight on it. I plan on having it butchered but have to get him there. Thanks.


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

It can walk.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We built a raised ramp for loading our cows so they did not have to jump up into the trailer. It really helped when loading calves.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What are you trying to load it on? Ramp seems like the obvious solution but hard to say without seeing what you’re putting it on and what you have to work with.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Got a trailer with a door that swings open and a loader with pallet forks? That's the fastest way.

The easiest way would be angle the trailer slightly downhill and build a dirt berm to the bumper. Corral panels along the trailer or to the sliding door 25" wide. My loading chutes either have dirt thats built up or the trailer is in a slight dug out.

You may get it on the trailer but the problem is you're going to have to have a way to unload. My processor's dock is a slight step up from the trailer. First check with your processor if you haven't already.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't think you will have much a problem with getting it out. We had a steer that had problems in his pastern; he walked on them, he got out of the trailer just fine, although he was a bit shaky, but he did get our OK. Without our ramp there is no way he would have been able to jump up into the trailer.

Maybe I should ask, how well does he get around the three legs?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure about your trailer, but on our gooseneck you wouldn't have to lift the front very much to get the tail on the ground.


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

I load onto a gooseneck out of a barn driveway.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We also had a horse trailer that was really low in the rear, could grab the hitch and lift a few foot with the loader to load a lame cow, put the tail right on the ground so no stepping up.


----------

